# ministry update



## thistle93

Well after 5 years serving in Utah we are moving back to Montana to serve a church (Grace Community Fellowship SBC) there in Boulder (no not Colorado) near Helena (which is where we plan to live). As the hymn states, God Works In Mysterious Ways. Indeed He does. It is with mixed emotions that we leave Utah as this really is our home base and we love our current church family but we are trusting in the providential hand of God to guide us as we walk in faith to where we sense God calling us next. Please pray for all the logistical details that will need to we worked out before August. Blessings!

Reactions: Praying 2


----------



## Edward




----------



## Pergamum

There is a good Reformed Baptist Church in Boulder pastored by Doug Van Dorn.


----------



## arapahoepark

Pergamum said:


> There is a good Reformed Baptist Church in Boulder pastored by Doug Van Dorn.


I think that one is in Colorado...


----------



## Pergamum

Ahhh...a different Boulder...


----------



## Pergamum

Ahhh...a different Boulder...


----------



## JTB.SDG

Edward said:


>


 
I think I get all of these except the banana.


----------



## TylerRay

Edward said:


>





JTB.SDG said:


> I think I get all of these except the banana.


Mixed feelings, perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward

JTB.SDG said:


> I think I get all of these except the banana.





TylerRay said:


> Mixed feelings, perhaps?



Actually, the last is the 'mixed feelings'. The cheering banana is for his willingness to move to a new call instead of remaining comfortable.


----------



## JTB.SDG

Matthew, I didn't mean to make light of your situation. It sure doesn't sound easy. May God sustain you in the midst of the confusion.


----------

